
Introducing scdoc, a man page generator - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2018/05/13/scdoc.html
======
Biohazard
Looks very cool! Small question: why did you write the parser by hand instead
of using a parser generator?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
An explicit recursive-descent parser for a simple grammar is smaller, less
complex, and easier to maintain than e.g. flex+bison. Lack of dependencies is
a bonus.

